
Some dead bodies donated to research in US end up in warehouses of horrors - ricw
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/10/how-much-for-your-head-unregulated-us-brokers-make-killing-on-donated-bodies/
======
kobeya
This came up when I signed up for cryonics. Interestingly, Alcor requires that
you donate your body on death to their organization for research purposes, and
they will not operate on you (what they believe to be a life-saving procedure)
until you are legally declared dead. The reason is precisely that cadavers for
medical research are basically entirely unrelated and are classified as
private property, not human remains. So Alcor (a cryonics organization that
strives to preserve its 'patients' for future revival) insists on having its
patients declared dead and and donated so as to not be considered human
remains, so that they can save the essence of what makes you human. A clever
trick.

